
International Human Cell Atlas Initiative - yread
http://www.sanger.ac.uk/news/view/international-human-cell-atlas-initiative
======
wodencafe
So it's basically the next step in biomedical science, to understand all the
different kinds of cells in the body, and how they behave.

~~~
amelius
Yes. But be aware that molecular biologists are still trying to figure out
what is happening at the molecular level _within_ the cell [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biological_pathway](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biological_pathway)

~~~
daughart
These efforts are actually more related than you might think. One problem with
the current state of molecular biology is that mechanisms are represented as
graphs comprised of nodes (genes and molecules) and activities (inhibition,
activation, catalysis, etc.); however, these graphs are generally
representations at whole-genome scale. Within each single cell, only a subset
of the genome is expressed, which greatly limits the size and complexity of
the graph in actual incarnations within cells and therefore simplifies the
problem.

